# Any Info on a Heddon Expert 125 bamboo fly rod



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I think I found a heck of a deal at an extate sale today. It is a vintage Heddon split bamboo fly rod, model Expert 125, 9 1/2 ft. I'm not a fly fisherman and don't know much about it. I was told this rod has never been used and I tend to believe it. The cello wrap on the cork grip is still new looking. It came in the original cloth sleeve and aluminum tube.

Research showed that these rods were made only for Sears Roebuck many years ago. Found some info on 9 ft. rods, but nothing at all on 9 1/2 ft rods. Does anyone know anything about these rods. Any info and thoughts on value will be appreciated.


----------



## BlueHeron (Dec 20, 2011)

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Fishing-1634/2009/3/Heddon-Expert-125.htm

Maybe some info you did not come across. Curious to see a pic of the rod and reel.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

BlueHeron said:


> http://en.allexperts.com/q/Fishing-1634/2009/3/Heddon-Expert-125.htm
> 
> Maybe some info you did not come across. Curious to see a pic of the rod and reel.


Great information. Thanks. Mine appears to have never been used, but I didn't realize there were two tips for the rod, as there is only 3 pieces to the rod, evidently one of the tips has been lost. I was surprised when it said the longer rods were generally not as valuable. I would have thought it would have been the other way around, but it is good to know. There was no reel with the rod. If I can figure out how to post pics I will put some on. Thanks again.


----------

